# Wanted: New Years Catamaran Bareboat Charter in USVI/BVI



## bkennedy (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello! A group of about 9 of us have recently decided to spend New Years in the USVI/BVI's. Total last minute decision but are interested in a Catamaran Bareboat Charter...however of course everything is booked! Hoping for any advice/options? Have plenty of sailing and USVI/BVI Navigation experience on board.

Thanks!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Did you try CYOA? Are you saying that every cat that Moorings/Sunsail etc, that sleeps 9, is booked?


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Seabbatical long term charters might have a last minute charter on a leopard 45 for New Years... we depart the boat on the 27th of Dec


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Ron the owner of the company is leaving Monday for his own boat use so you might want to try and get him before he leaves. I think the 47 Seabbatical Long Term Charters has might handle 9


----------

